# ευκαιριακός



## oliver_twisted (May 21, 2015)

Πώς θα πούμε "ευκαιριακές επενδύσεις"; Το συγκείμενο είναι ότι η εταιρεία διαθέτει τόσα κεφάλαια για ευκαιριακές επενδύσεις.
To opportunistic έχει αποκλειστικά αρνητική χροιά; Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 21, 2015)

Νομίζω ότι το opportunistic είναι καθιερωμένο και σε άλλους επιστημονικούς κλάδους, π.χ. βιολογία, αλλά ίσως σημαίνει και κάτι ειδικότερο σε επενδυτικό περιβάλλον.


----------



## Themis (May 21, 2015)

Δεν είμαι βέβαιος πώς το εννοεί το κείμενό σου. Το opportunistic investment δεν είναι κατ' ανάγκη φορτισμένο αρνητικά, αλλά συνήθως συνδέεται με βραχυπρόθεσμη κερδοσκοπία ή με ριψοκίνδυνες επενδύσεις που έχουν πιθανότητα (αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση βεβαιότητα) μεγάλων αποδόσεων, που είναι δηλαδή ή του ύψους ή του βάθους. Υποθέτω ότι το κείμενό σου μπορεί απλώς να εννοεί την εκμετάλλευση απρόβλεπτων (unforeseen, newly arising) επενδυτικών ευκαιριών. Αν είναι έτσι, θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί είτε μια τέτοια περίφραση είτε το (ομολογουμένως όχι πάντα σαφές) contingent investment.


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 21, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Είδα παρακάτω ότι το κείμενο μιλάει για επενδύσεις σε ακίνητα. Οπότε μάλλον δεν αφορά βραχυπρόθεσμη κερδοφορία ή ριψοκίνδυνες επενδύσεις. Απλά λέει ότι σε αυτήν τη φάση στον κλάδο των ακινήτων υπάρχουν once in a lifetime ευκαιρίες επένδυσης στον τομέα εκμετάλλευσης ακινήτων στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2015)

Τι θα λέγατε για *opportunity investments*;

https://www.google.gr/search?q="opp...Csj2Urb7gbAG&ved=0CA0Q_AUoAA&biw=1805&bih=960


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 21, 2015)

Μπράβο βρε Νίκελ! Καμιά φορά η απάντηση είναι απλούστερη από ό,τι φαντάζεσαι! Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το γόνιμο brainstorming. Τις καλημέρες μου!


----------



## Aegean2 (May 21, 2015)

Unanticipated investment opportunities perhaps?


----------



## Themis (May 21, 2015)

Το _opportunity investments_ μου φαίνεται καλό και διαφανές. Η περίφραση του Αιγαίου είναι μια καθ΄όλα αποδεκτή παραλλαγή της περίφρασης για την οποία μιλήσαμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 21, 2015)

Πάντως επενδύσεις σε ακίνητα και ευκαιριακός γλωσσικά δεν συμβαδίζουν (στα δικά μου ελληνικά τουλάχιστον).


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2015)

Εσύ, δόκτορα, έχεις πρόβλημα ανάμεσα σε short-term και long-term.


----------



## Themis (May 21, 2015)

Δόκτορα, αυτό που λες ισχύει μόνο σε επίπεδο επενδυτικής στρατηγικής, όχι σε επίπεδο επιμέρους ευκαιριών (όπως όταν κάποιος ξεπουλάει όσο-όσο για μετρητά στο χέρι ή όταν γίνεται εκπλειστηρίαση ακινήτων μεγάλης αξίας).


----------



## Earion (May 21, 2015)

Φυσικά opportunity investments, ακριβώς όπως λέμε opportunity targets.


----------



## cougr (May 21, 2015)

Επίσης,_* opportune investments*_.

Companies with low debt and/or lots of cash have the flexibility to make opportune investments and never have a problem with access to working capital..


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2015)

Το _opportune_, νομίζω, δίνει έμφαση στη σημασία των έξυπνων, καλοτοποθετημένων επενδύσεων που γίνονται σε κατάλληλη στιγμή (well-timed) επειδή η εταιρεία διαθέτει ρευστότητα, παρά στην έμφαση σε επενδυτικές ευκαιρίες που εμφανίζονται λόγω συνθηκών που προκύπτουν εκτός της εταιρείας.


----------



## cougr (May 21, 2015)

Σωστά!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 21, 2015)

Themis said:


> Δόκτορα, αυτό που λες ισχύει μόνο σε επίπεδο επενδυτικής στρατηγικής, όχι σε επίπεδο επιμέρους ευκαιριών (όπως όταν κάποιος ξεπουλάει όσο-όσο για μετρητά στο χέρι ή όταν γίνεται εκπλειστηρίαση ακινήτων μεγάλης αξίας).



Αν μιλάμε για αρπαχτές, ΟΚ, συμφωνώ.


----------



## Themis (May 22, 2015)

Τη σούμα μου σαν έκανα, άφησα δυο αγκίστρια
να στέκονται να καρτερούν στης θάλασσας το μέσα.
Κι αν πιάσουν ψάρι κι είν' καλό, να το τραβήξω έξω.
Κι αν πιάσουν ψάρι κι είν' ψιλό, το στέλνω στη μαμά του.


----------



## Rogerios (May 22, 2015)

Το "timely" δεν σας αρέσει, έ; ;)


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2015)

Έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το _opportune_. Δείχνει κάτι που γίνεται στην κατάλληλη χρονική στιγμή — και, κατ' επέκταση, έγκαιρα.


----------



## pontios (May 23, 2015)

Το "opportunity investments" (του nickel) είναι το πιο κοντινό νομίζω, παρόλο που συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται αντιστρόφως (στην καθημερινή αγγλική χρήση) ως «investment opportunities», το οποίο ομολογουμένως έχει μια διαφορετική χροιά. Έτσι, είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το opportunity ως επίθετο.

... ή , αν μπορούμε να απομακρυνθούμε λιγάκι, υπάρχουν άλλα επίθετα όπως το possible, feasible, workable, tenable, viable, realisable, credible.
The term "investment" is, after all , in and of itself, an opportunity (it implies that - and so opportunity could perhaps be seen as a filler word/booster, here?), given that an investment is the purchase of property etc, with the expectation that its value will increase over time. No-one would invest in something if they didn't consider it an opportunity, would they?


----------



## pontios (May 23, 2015)

I'm sorry for switching to English ...

Of course, there are "opportunities" (your normal garden variety) and then there are "ground-floor opportunities".
I'm not that familiar with the term "ευκαιριακος" - could it be referring to ground-floor opportunities, here?

Maybe, επενδυτικές ευκαιρίες refers to investment opportunities, and ευκαιριακές επενδύσεις refers to (or can be used to refer to?) ground-floor opportunities - the opportunity of getting in early for greater potential reward/gain, but with greater downside risk?

Ground-floor opportunity:
a favorable position or privileged opportunity usually obtained by early participants —used especially in the phrase in on the ground floor.
(Where timing would be a factor - and therefore terms such as opportune, timely, would come into play).


----------



## gilia (May 23, 2015)

Υπάρχει και "occasional investments" (σε αντίθεση με systematic investments)

http://globaldocuments.morningstar....263dc9099dae0e694758dda2cb80a0.msdoc/original

Applications for a *systematic investment* in a class of a fund subject to a sales charge normally will not be accepted while a pay-out plan for any of those funds is in effect. *Occasional investments*, however, may be accepted.


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2015)

Τα *occasional investments* προτείνω να τα πούμε *περιστασιακές επενδύσεις*.


----------



## gilia (May 23, 2015)

nickel said:


> Τα *occasional investments* προτείνω να τα πούμε *περιστασιακές επενδύσεις*.



Ναι, σωστά... Για το "opportunity investments", από την ίδια πηγή, "The portfolio manager may, for example, have an incentive to allocate favorable or limited *opportunity investments* or structure the timing of investments to favor such accounts."


----------



## dominotheory (May 23, 2015)

.....
Δεν θέλω να κάνω τον κακό, μιας και γίνεται φιλότιμη προσπάθεια να το βγάλουμε κυβέρνηση αυτό το έρμο το _opportunity investments_, αλλά δεν μπορεί να μου φύγει κι απ' το μυαλό αυτό το ρημάδι το opportunity cost, το στανταράκι που έχει υπόψη του ο καθείς που 'χει μάθει κάποια (λίγα ή πολλά) οικονομικά, ή ο ταλαίπωρος ο μεταφραστής που ασχολείται με δαύτα.

Κοντολογής, αν βάλουμε στο παιχνίδι τα opportunity costs, στα γρήγορα, ως opportunity investments μπορεί να θεωρηθούν οι επενδύσεις που συνεπάγεται μια επενδυτική επιλογή ή (ακόμη χειρότερα) η δεύτερη καλύτερη επένδυση που δεν επιλέχθηκε ή ...ποικίλα άλλα μπερδέματα, που μπορούν να προκύψουν από την ήδη εδραιωμένη -και δεσπόζουσα στον χώρο των οικονομικών- χρήση τους (ποιων; των opportunity costs, φυσικά).

Έχω την εντύπωση πως κάτι τέτοια πράγματα είχαν στον νου κι άλλοι:
α) ο Aegean με το _unanticipated investment opportunities_ στο #7
β) πιθανόν, ο Ρογήρος με το _timely_ στο #18 (όπου έχει προχωρήσει η συζήτηση, δηλαδή)
γ) ο Πόντιος που, πολύ προσεκτικά ομολογουμένως, στο #20 δηλώνει τα εξής:
Το "opportunity investments" (του nickel) είναι το πιο κοντινό νομίζω, *παρόλο που συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται αντιστρόφως* (στην καθημερινή αγγλική χρήση) ως «investment opportunities», το οποίο ομολογουμένως *έχει μια διαφορετική χροιά*. (τα έντονα δικά μου)

Ακόμη, μια απορία: για να το λέει ο Earion (στο #12) κάτι θα έχει υπόψη του, αλλά εγώ βλέπω να παίζει το target of opportunity, ενώ με το _opportunity target_ εις μάτην τρέχω τις σελίδες στο google (6-7 άντεξα): βγάζει συνέχεια κάτι τέτοια, δηλαδή μεταξύ του opportunity και του target παρεμβάλλονται διάφορα σημεία στίξης (π.χ., κόμμα, τελεία, άνω και κάτω τελεία κ.ά.) και δεν πρόκειται για σύνθετο ουσιαστικό, αλλά για δυο διαφορετικές λέξεις.

Τούτων λεχθέντων, ας γίνουν μερικές ακόμη προτασούλες:
random investment opportunities
unplanned investment opportunities

Να συμπληρώσω ότι συχνά το _opportunity investment_ σημαίνει _επένδυση με σκοπό τη δημιουργία ευκαιριών_ (για σπουδές, απασχόληση κλπ.).

Α, και δείτε τα όλα αυτά, αν θέλετε, με καλό μάτι, καλοπροαίρετα έρχονται. Δεν πάμε για καριέρα, απλώς αγαπάμε το άθλημα.
Για να παραφράσουμε το παλιό μότο:
_Στηρίζουμε τη Λεξιλογία, ελέγχουμε τον nickel._
Ή, ακόμη καλύτερα:
_Στηρίζουμε τον nickel, ελέγχουμε τα λεγόμενά του._

Και τώρα που μίλησα για καριέρα, δες τι θυμήθηκα:






The Clash - Career Opportunities


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2015)

Ο nickel πάντως δεν έχει καμιά εγωιστική σχέση με τις προσωπικές προτάσεις του. Η σχέση του με τη λεξικογραφία τού επιβάλλει να αναζητά πάντα την καλύτερη απόδοση και να ευλογεί, ιδιωτικά ή δημόσια ή απομέσα του, εκείνον που θα την προσφέρει. 

Απλή απόδοση είναι το _opportunity investments_ και πρέπει να έχεις πολλή φαντασία να σκεφτείς το _opportunity cost_. Βρήκα έναν που το εξηγεί: Remember that investors are always looking for big-win (opportunity) investments, too.
https://books.google.gr/books?id=LR...v=onepage&q="opportunity investments"&f=false

Στην ανάγκη, μπορούμε να το πούμε _*special-opportunity investments*_.
https://www.google.com/search?num=1...0..0.0....0...1c.1.64.serp..8.0.0.ahpppfhwEcc


----------



## Zazula (May 23, 2015)

nickel said:


> Απλή απόδοση είναι το _opportunity investments_ και πρέπει να έχεις πολλή φαντασία να σκεφτείς το _opportunity cost_.


Εγώ, λογουχάρη, σκέφτηκα το window of opportunity. :)


----------



## Earion (May 23, 2015)

*opportunity target* (+ military operations)
Planned targets are those that were known about in advance of the operation and are typically approached as a deliberate operation. An opportunity target is an unexpected or unconfirmed target that is identified after the operation has begun. The source of these opportunity targets may be . . .

​από εδώ.​


----------



## dominotheory (May 23, 2015)

.....
Παιδιά, εγώ είπα και ελάλησα και οπορτουνιστής δεν θα γίνω :laugh:



nickel said:


> Απλή απόδοση είναι το _opportunity investments_ και πρέπει να έχεις πολλή φαντασία να σκεφτείς το _opportunity cost_.



Για τη φαντασία, δεν συμφωνώ: δεν είναι μόνο το _opportunity cost_. Υπάρχουν και τα _opportunity risk_, _opportunity evaluation_, _opportunity analysis_, _opportunity fund_, _opportunity wage_, to name but a few.




Earion said:


> *opportunity target* (+ military operations)
> Planned targets are those that were known about in advance of the operation and are typically approached as a deliberate operation. An opportunity target is an unexpected or unconfirmed target that is identified after the operation has begun. The source of these opportunity targets may be . . .



Ε, ναι, αυτό το έχω ήδη αναφέρει κι εγώ (στο #25: target of opportunity), αλλά οπωσδήποτε μιλάμε για διαφορετικό γλωσσικό περιβάλλον ;)


----------



## pontios (May 24, 2015)

Some good points by domino.

Πάντως, μια ματιά μέσω του πρίσματος (της στρατηγικής) του(της) opportunity investing, είναι αρκετά αποκαλυπτική - και φαίνεται να είναι μια εναλλακτική επιλογή πέρα από τη παθητική στρατηγικής της "αγοράς και διακράτησης" (buy and hold strategy).

So timing the market, looking for distressed assets at rock-bottom prices, for stocks that are about to benefit from proposed regulations or deregulation, export or import companies that are set to outperform from falling or sising exchange rates, etc... from what I gathered.


----------



## pontios (May 24, 2015)

correction ... export or import companies that are set to outperform by benefiting from falling or rising exchange rates.

I'm assuming, of course, that opportunity investments are investments that have been identified and acquired via this strategy (opportunity investing) - which involves looking for and being alert to investment opportunities that present themselves from time to time in an ever-changing investment landscape.


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 24, 2015)

Βρε Πόντιε, γιατί μας τα λες ψιθυριστά;


----------



## pontios (May 25, 2015)

oliver_twisted said:


> Βρε Πόντιε, γιατί μας τα λες ψιθυριστά;



Ναι, αλλά στην άμυνα μου, στην αμέσως παραπάνω ανάρτηση μου μονολόγησα με/σε sotto voce (έναν τόνο σκοτεινότερο - και μερικά ντεσιμπέλ δυνατότερο - από τον ψίθυρο). ;)


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2015)

Καλημέρα

Λέω να βάλω στον τίτλο:

*investment opportunities = επενδυτικές ευκαιρίες | opportunity investments = ευκαιριακές επενδύσεις*


----------



## dominotheory (May 25, 2015)

Να θυμίσω αυτό:
*ευκαιριακός -ή -ό* [efkeriakós] Ε1 : που συμβαίνει, που γίνεται όταν παρουσιαστεί η κατάλληλη περίσταση, η ευκαιρία, και που δεν έχει, συνεπώς, μόνιμο ή συστηματικό χαρακτήρα: _Ευκαιριακή απασχόληση / δουλειά._ || (μειωτ.) για κτ. που γίνεται ή για κπ. που ενεργεί ανάλογα με τις περιστάσεις που ευνοούν προσωπικά συμφέροντα: _Οι γνωριμίες του και οι σχέσεις του είναι συνήθως ευκαιριακές. Ευκαιριακοί θαυμαστές και φίλοι._ *ευκαιριακά* ΕΠIΡΡ: _Συναντιόμαστε / δουλεύει ~. ~ υποστηρίζει τον έναν ή τον άλλο υποψήφιο._
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL...llides/search.html?lq="ευκαιριακός+-ή+-ό"&dq=

Επίσης, ενημερωτικά, δείτε και τις επενδύσεις ευκαιρίας.

Να συμπληρώσω ότι, σίγουρα, δεν γίνεται να σκεφτούμε, π.χ., το _opportunity evaluation_ ως _ευκαιριακή αξιολόγηση_.
Δηλαδή ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα εξαρχής με τον όρο (_ευκαιριακές επενδύσεις_).
Τώρα, αν περάσει η καινούργια σημασία, πάσο.


----------

